# Melafix...Dosing clarification, please?



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all

Adding some Melafix as I'm seeing some increased flashing in my tank, just incase.

So the dosing on the bottle says 1 tsp for every 10 gallons, and to dose for 3 days. does this mean that I should add this dose every day, regardless of whether I change any water that day?

Also, I messed up a bit...added twice the dose...should I start replacing water, or not worry about it? Fish seem fine with the dose


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Are you sure the flicking is due to bacteria? I would first check your water parameters as they are a more likely cause.

As for Melafix, I would first do a 50% water change then dose 5 ml per 10 gallons for 7 days. Make sure you have a big bubbling air stone in your tank. The 3 day dosing is for when adding new fish.

But check the water first for high readings.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Amonia 0, ph 7.5, nitrates 20.

I think it's bacteria, as the gills aren't red (so I don't think it's flukes).

I just decided to check the actual volume of my teaspoons, and it turns out I messed up twice, so with the fact that my teaspoons are half the size of a normal one (I used the measuring flask from the chemical tests), I actually dosed it right 

anyways, it's the new fish that are flashing (got them 4 days ago)...a guppy (who flashed more and more with each day, so I am starting to suspect it's not a marking territory type of thing), and in a second tank, a couple of platies that I got started flashing today. So I shouldn't use the 'new fish dosage'?



Cory_Dad said:


> Are you sure the flicking is due to bacteria? I would first check your water parameters as they are a more likely cause.
> 
> As for Melafix, I would first do a 50% water change then dose 5 ml per 10 gallons for 7 days. Make sure you have a big bubbling air stone in your tank. The 3 day dosing is for when adding new fish.
> 
> But check the water first for high readings.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

mihaelb said:


> Amonia 0, ph 7.5, nitrates 20.
> 
> I think it's bacteria, as the gills aren't red (so I don't think it's flukes).
> 
> ...


So your water parameters seem to be ok, although I'd like to see it < 20 after a water change since this means it was > 20 before the change.

You do pre treat (or at least treat) the water with dechlor before adding, yes?

I still think it's water: I also don't think that bacteria causes flicking (could be wrong though) ; parasites are more likely.

The 'new fish dosage' is used when adding new 'healthy' fish to to a tank in order to decrease the chance of spreading disease. However, you should NEVER add brand new fish into an existing tank. Always quarantine them for 4 weeks. In those 4 weeks any disease will show up. You now have to just treat the newcomers and not the whole community.

Hmm, maybe you do have parasites, brought in by the newcomers. Grab a pack of Jungle Parasite Clear and see if that helps.

Katalyst, ammeeklpec, et al, jump in anytime.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, it seems to be around 20 no matter when I check (the API test isn't easy to read...10 to 20 is easy to tell, but 20-40 is the next jump and the colors are almost identical). I'm worried about it too, so when I see the color slightly redder than the 20 mark, I do a 15% change in mid-week.

I let the dechlorinator work for about 10 minutes prior to adding the water to the tank.

The parasite clear sells in 8 tablets and 100 at BA....which should I get, do you think?



Cory_Dad said:


> So your water parameters seem to be ok, although I'd like to see it < 20 after a water change since this means it was > 20 before the change.
> 
> You do pre treat (or at least treat) the water with dechlor before adding, yes?
> 
> ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get the prazipro - more expensive, but you're getting more of what you need.

Flashing is usually flukes in my experience. I don't think the source of your problems are bacterial, and if they were parasite clear won't do anything for you.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

I had it last time I had a problem, but gave it away to a friend...

So prazipro covers everything that Parasite Clear does and more, then, or are they for different ranges of problems?



ameekplec. said:


> Get the prazipro - more expensive, but you're getting more of what you need.
> 
> Flashing is usually flukes in my experience. I don't think the source of your problems are bacterial, and if they were parasite clear won't do anything for you.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for jumping in ameekplec. Are you sure that Parasite Clear won't address flukes? I've got the box here and it states that it will treat body flukes. The active ingredients are praziquantel, diflubenzuron, metronidazole, acriflavine.

mihaelb, a 15% water change isn't very much, for example, if your nitrates are at 20 then doing a 15% water change will only lower them to 17, (20 - (20 x .15) ) = 17. So if you're going to do a water changes, make it worth your effort and do at least 25%.

If your bio load is heavy and your filtration is working well then that 3 you just removed will be replaced in a matter of days. Now, 20 isn't bad but I like that to be my upper level if possible. Also remember that tap water itself could have nitrates, depending on where your community gets its water from.

One large water change is more effective then many smaller water changes BUT it may be more stressful to the fish. However if the water is toxic (20 nitrate isn't really toxic, 20 ammonia/nitrite is very toxic) it's better to get the toxins out asap.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

If your nitrates at are 20, I'd do a large water change to get in down to a safe level. 20 is toxic/lethal to fish/inverts. I'd do no less then a 50-60% change to get it down. High nitrates will cause stress, illness & death so its not a surprise you are seeing flashing. 

Melafix/pimafix will not help treat for parasites. I'd go with prazi pro as previously mentioned or my cure all meds parasite clear after a very large water change. (in my experience parasite clear has treated flukes-there are all difference levels of superbugs so I'm not surprised that what has worked for me hasn't for others) High nitrates are usually from too much deitrus & or overfeeding.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> If your nitrates at are 20, I'd do a large water change to get in down to a safe level. 20 is toxic/lethal to fish/inverts. I'd do no less then a 50-60% change to get it down. High nitrates will cause stress, illness & death so its not a surprise you are seeing flashing.
> 
> Melafix/pimafix will not help treat for parasites. I'd go with prazi pro as previously mentioned or my cure all meds parasite clear after a very large water change. (in my experience parasite clear has treated flukes-there are all difference levels of superbugs so I'm not surprised that what has worked for me hasn't for others) High nitrates are usually from too much deitrus & or overfeeding.


store was out of prazipro. Got the Jungle Parasite Free (disolving tablet). flashing all but stopped by guppy, no other fish flashing.

Nitrates 5 days after 25% water change: 20

changed 40% of water just over a day ago, nitrates now at 20.

Tap water nitrates are 5.

*shrug* maybe it's the API nitrate test kit?


----------

